# Hornets sign Jannero Pargo to backup Paul



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Below is the entire item from ESPN.com.He's pretty much of a chucker,but that's not all bad when he's on.I really don't see any better options available and this was definitely an area that needed to be addressed.You have to believe this will be the last move we can make w/o moving some salary first.*

*He really wasn't in a good situation in CHicago because of their backcourt depth and he might be able to exceed my expectations if he is given more consistent PT*

*....................................................................................................................................*

Free agent point guard Jannero Pargo agreed to a two-year, $2.1 million deal with the New Orleans Hornets on Thursday, his agent, Mark Bartelstein, told ESPN.com. <!---------------------INLINE HEADSHOT (BEGIN)--------------------->











​
Pargo

<!---------------------INLINE HEADSHOT (END)--------------------->



Bartelstein said that Pargo has a player option for the second year of the contract.

Pargo spent last season with the Chicago Bulls. He averaged 4.8 points and 1.6 assists in 11.3 minutes per game.

He'll provide insurance for the Hornets starting point guard Chris Paul and recently signed backup Bobby Jackson at the point.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

LOL! I was just coming to post this. I think this is a good insurance pickup.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

He had a terrible year last year. The one before was pretty good though.

Scouting report on Pargo - 

* Can handle the ball fairly well
* Streakist jumpshot known to man
* Whether it's on or off, though, you'd better believe he's putting them up
* It's impossible to execute a pick and roll worse than he does
* An "energy" gy off the bench, who comes in, shoots a lot, and sometimes gets it done. But normally doesn't.
* 2 or 3 times a year, there'll be things called "Pargo games", where Jannero will come in, go 10-13 for 26 points with 5 assists, and leave you thinking "why don't we give this guy more minutes?". Then, in the other 40 or something games he plays, he'll remind you of why you don't.

In his first year and a half with us, we had him solely in that explosive third point guard role that Eddie House does to perfection. Jannero did it very well. Last year though, we gave him some semblance of responsibility and regular minutes. And he was bad with them. He has a role in this league, but don't make too big a departure fromt hat, because he can't do it.


Also, he's a pretty nothing defender, waves a great towel........and he never, ever, ever smiles.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

to backup paul? wtf. I thought they signed Bobby Jackson


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Every team needs a third stringer. And he and Jackson will probably play alongside each other a fair bit.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

It's always good to have a scoring role player off the bench.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PG: Chris Paul...Bobby Jackson...Jannero Pargo
SG: Desmond Mason...Rasual Butler
SF: Peja Stojakovic...Linton Johnson III
PF: David West...Cedric Simmons...Brandon Bass
C: Tyson Chandler...Hilton Armstrong...Marc Jackson

They could start Butler and have Mason come off of the bench. Either way, this team has the potential to do a lot of damage. They've got depth, young talent, and a good young leader in Chris Paul. I don't think they'll make it past the first round next year, but they could go very deep into the playoffs in another year or two.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> to backup paul? wtf. I thought they signed Bobby Jackson



Yea I think they must've forgotten about Bobby.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

For when Bobby Jackson misses his customary 15-20 games.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

It's a good pick, every team needs a 3rd PG, when they have Bobby Jackson that also plays SG.
Anyway Pargo is a good player, he just needs to have some confidence on him.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Pargo was signed as the 3rd PG to backup Bobby Jackson, who is backing up Chris Paul but will also play some at the same time as Paul when the Hornets go small...Pargo is a better player than most Bulls fans would have you believe...and I'm a Bulls fan as well...he is a good guy to have come off the bench to give your starters a break. He can score and the Hornets can't get enough of that after not having many scorers last year. I really like this signing...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not a bad signing for you guys. Jackson usually misses significant time, Pargo should soften such a blow if it happens


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> It's always good to have a scoring role player off the bench.


Esp. one that has playoff experience like Pargo does.

Pretty good signing with how small the PG market was getting too.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

He signed today....


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2544958


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Newest Hornet...

http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/sp/getty/db/full.getty-71614495lm006_pargo_12_39_00_am.jpg


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I like this pickup. He can shoot the ball well if he gets hot and we need that. He's pretty tough also.


----------

